# Adding another 211



## Number6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I currently have a 211 hooked up to a Dish 1000 with a DPP twin LNBF. I am going to add another 211 in the same general vicinity. Do I have to run another line from the dish or can I use a DPP separator with a single line to hook up both receivers?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

The DP+separator can only be used with a dual tuner reciever, and NOT with two single tuner receivers.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> The DP+separator can only be used with a dual tuner reciever, and NOT with two single tuner receivers.


Why is that exactly??

I would have thought by now Dish would make dual tuner receivers that just had one line coming in from the dish and the signal would be split or separated inside the receiver.


----------



## Number6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. Time to bring out the ladder.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Link said:


> Why is that exactly??
> 
> I would have thought by now Dish would make dual tuner receivers that just had one line coming in from the dish and the signal would be split or separated inside the receiver.


So you'd like E* to make a dual tuner receiver with the DishPRO Plus separator built in? The only problem would be, what if one did not have DishPRO Plus hardware?


----------

